# 2012 calender contest. Enter your pictures!



## ShutUpAndSmile

I thought a hedgehog calender contest would be fun so I am now accepting entries for a calender contest!  Yay. 
I figure the way I'm going to do this is when you submit an image e-mail me the picture to [email protected] with your username, as well as what months you want to enter for. For a christmas theme enter for Dec. Ect. I'll be posting the contestants here http://2012calendercontest.blogspot.com/. 
Here are somethings to remember when entering your photos. 
* Image size needs to be AT LEAST 1650 x 1276, no exceptions. The bigger, the better
* Please try and use a camera. Please no cell phones. It wont come out to well. 
* Blurry photos, or the subject out of focus also will likely not get a lot of votes. 
* Pay attention to the background, and the whole shot!!!! Photos with your hand or random stuff in the background wont look good. 
* No watermarks or logos. You will get credit for the shot.

The contest deadline is Thanksgiving at 10pm eastern time. I might extend if needed but I think that should be plenty of time for a few photos. :3 We'll have voting from the 25th to the 29th. Then give it to a panel of judges to vote for the final picks. From there a cover shot will be chosen.

Oh I'm stealing Oct. so there will be 11months to enter for.


----------



## Nebular

You might want to give a date instead of "Thanksgiving". As far as Canadians are concerned, Thanksgiving has come and gone!


----------



## LarryT

11/24 this year, always the forth thursday in november here in the USA.


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

Woops sorry about that. xD Blonde moment. o.o 
As larry said 11/24, Thanks Larry.


----------



## CourtneyFaye

Is there a limit to the number of photos you can enter?


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

I'd say 2 per person for now, it may go up depends on the number of entries I get. :3


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

No entries yet D: I hope I have some when I wake up tomorrow (in 4 hours ;-; )


----------



## DexterTheHog

Yes!
I thought we should do this! 
Everyone has such cute photos 
I will send you some of Mr. Dexter


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

Yay can't wait to get them  

I hope this gets rolling it has the opertunity to be the cutest calendar everrr


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

Our first contestant has entered. Remember you can view all photos here http://2012calendercontest.blogspot.com
Everyone send your photos!


----------



## LarryT

Shared it on Facebook!


----------



## lpercz

ohhhh goodie!! I'm sending you two! If we get a better photo by Thanksgiving after already submitting can we exchange them?


----------



## LarryT

lpercz said:


> ohhhh goodie!! I'm sending you two! If we get a better photo by Thanksgiving after already submitting can we exchange them?


Your signature pic should be July


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

lpercz said:


> ohhhh goodie!! I'm sending you two! If we get a better photo by Thanksgiving after already submitting can we exchange them?


Sure :3 Only one exchange though. I don't want a thousand e-mails being like "Wait nevermind I want that one." ect lolz


----------



## Pokey

Ooh! This sounds like lots of fun, if I get the time to do something up I would love to. I already have lots of ideas running through my head! :lol:


----------



## lpercz

LarryT said:


> lpercz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ohhhh goodie!! I'm sending you two! If we get a better photo by Thanksgiving after already submitting can we exchange them?
> 
> 
> 
> Your signature pic should be July
Click to expand...

I was thinking that, but then I feel bad because it already won a contest so I'm not sure what to do with that :\


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

lpercz said:


> LarryT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lpercz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ohhhh goodie!! I'm sending you two! If we get a better photo by Thanksgiving after already submitting can we exchange them?
> 
> 
> 
> Your signature pic should be July
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was thinking that, but then I feel bad because it already won a contest so I'm not sure what to do with that :\
Click to expand...

Enter it if you want, it's different it's a calendar the best pictures should be posted and win if they are the favorite for the community :3


----------



## TeddysMommy

And when its done... I want one!


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

Lol don't worry I'm posting a link to where to buy it when it's done. :3
You have yet to send me pictures TeddysMommy D; I hope you enter


----------



## TeddysMommy

ShutUpAndSmile said:


> Lol don't worry I'm posting a link to where to buy it when it's done. :3
> You have yet to send me pictures TeddysMommy D; I hope you enter


I am definitely going to enter  Just gotta take an amazing photo


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

TeddysMommy said:


> I am definitely going to enter  Just gotta take an amazing photo


Yay can't wait to see it. :3


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

I'm going to bed so I thought I'd do a little status report. 
We have 8 entries with months and 1 without that I'm waiting to hear back on. 
We still have 4 months that have no entries!!!! o.o

Please remember when sending me your pictures to give me the month that you want for each photo (max of two photos please). I don't want to choose the months for you. I want this to be completely fair and I don't want to be blamed if your photo doesn't get picked cause I had chosen that month for you. x:

So on that note, I hope to have a mailbox full of photos tomorrow afternoon > 
Once again the e-mail to submit them is [email protected] 
And be sure to check out the current contestants! 
http://2012calendercontest.blogspot.com/

This is going to be the cutest calendar everrrr.


----------



## TeddysMommy

ShutUpAndSmile said:


> I'm going to bed so I thought I'd do a little status report.
> We have 8 entries with months and 1 without that I'm waiting to hear back on.
> We still have 4 months that have no entries!!!! o.o
> 
> Please remember when sending me your pictures to give me the month that you want for each photo (max of two photos please). I don't want to choose the months for you. I want this to be completely fair and I don't want to be blamed if your photo doesn't get picked cause I had chosen that month for you. x:
> 
> So on that note, I hope to have a mailbox full of photos tomorrow afternoon >
> Once again the e-mail to submit them is [email protected]
> And be sure to check out the current contestants!
> http://2012calendercontest.blogspot.com/
> 
> This is going to be the cutest calendar everrrr.


What months dont you have entries for? Do you have may and december avail. or one of the two? I might enter for those months


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

May has no entires and December has one. 


Everyone, remember image size when you send it, it has to be hugeeee! 
Also some of the proceeds are going to be donated to the HWS. As soon as I know price I'll know how much. :3 yay helping cute hedgies.


----------



## TeddysMommy

ShutUpAndSmile said:


> May has no entires and December has one.
> 
> Everyone, remember image size when you send it, it has to be hugeeee!
> Also some of the proceeds are going to be donated to the HWS. As soon as I know price I'll know how much. :3 yay helping cute hedgies.


Thanks so much! I cant wait! It seems like so much fun


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

We have 12 entries so far! 
May still doesn't have a picture D:
So start sending pictures!!!! 

I'm also checking sizes tonight so you'll get an e-mail if it's to small. :x


----------



## MissIvy

Ohh this is a GREAT idea!!  It's like the sexy firemen calender, but even better!  
If it's going to be shipped to Holland, I'm definately going to buy one! 
And I NEED to get a supercute snapshot of Joey... -hurries of to find daddy's camera- 

Will be back tomorrow. With pictures.  G'night everyone!


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

There is international shipping. :3 I just don't know how much it would cost.  
Yay can't wait ^-^
Remember BIG pictures. Like even bigger then the size I mentioned is preferred.


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

No new entries yet. =( 
Send them to meeee!!!! I know all of you have a cute picture of your hedgie D;

And don't forget a % of the proceeds will go to HWS. (Not sure how much yet cause I'm not sure on price. :3 )


----------



## lpercz

did you get my second email?


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

I didn't D: Try resending it to me? =o


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

No new entries! =(
Remember send your pics to [email protected]
Send send send. 
A little over one week left to enter!


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

http://2012calendercontest.blogspot.com/
Updated with some new entries!!!! GO LOOK 
YAY
Don't forget to send me yours! 1 week left to enter
This is coming out great! Don't miss your hedgies chance to be in it!!


----------



## LarryT

Love Sarah's April pic!


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

Yeah. :3 I love themed pictures though o.o Haha


----------



## Christemo

Just sent in mine.


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

Yup I got them. :3 
I'm in class and my ipad doesn't let me put them on blogger easily. So I'll do it around 5ish. =3
Very cute pics.


----------



## Sarahg

LarryT said:


> Love Sarah's April pic!


----------



## OwlCity19

I hope you get my emailed because i mailed you a couple pictures!!


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

Yup, I e-mailed you back :3 I can't post them till I'm out of class and get the time stamp off. If I can't get it off I'll need a different picture :/ sorry. 

Everyone: we have less then a week. So get those cameras out and send me some pics!!!


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

The time stamp was successfully removed by a friend. :3
But anyone else that sends me pics please remove the times stamp. If you have one. I don't want to ask them more then once to do it. 
But yeah, check out all the new entries!
http://2012calendercontest.blogspot.com/
It's a tough competition but it's going to come out great. 
Remember bigger pictures are always better. You can send them to [email protected]
And don't forget when all is said and done a % of the proceeds will go to HWS  Yay


----------



## OwlCity19

Thank you so much! I really appreciate it. So sorry bout the time stamp. I didn't realize until after the photo was taken. Thank you.


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

No prob. :3 I just dont wanna ask the person like 1000 times to do it for me. xD No biggie at all though to do it once. x3


----------



## OwlCity19

What did your friend do to remove the time stamp? I want to know in case I need to do that for another picture or if I need to do it for anything else with pictures in general?


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

Something with photoshop. Idk how they did it. I was just like helpz and they took it and did it. o.o


----------



## OwlCity19

Ok, sounds easy enough. . Thank you very much anyway. .


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

Another day closer to the deadline and I open my inbox to no new photos. Come onn! Whip out those cameras! lol 
I love looking at all these pictures but I wanna see more. D; The more submitted the better chance of this be the best calendar everrrr. (But I can tell it's already going to be D; )
But still send send send send. 
Haha <3


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

4 more days to enter!  Send me an e-mail!


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

New entry! Check it out! http://2012calendercontest.blogspot.com/
Remember you have till Thursday night to send me the pictures! 
Also remember you can send two! So send send send!


----------



## SaltAndExtraPepper

Thanks for the prompt post!  This is such a cute contest, I hope there are some more pics before Thursday! But, even if not there are some preeeetty cute hedgehogs entered!  Here is a topic bump for you cause I am apparently in a post/comment-happy mood! :lol:


----------



## Sar-uh

Aww, so many great entries! I'm so excited for this calendar


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

There are so many great entries. <3
http://2012calendercontest.blogspot.com/
Check them all out here! We have 3 more new ones! Yay.
Don't forget only 23ish more hours to enter! Zomg :shock: So enter!!!! Ah!


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

Another new entry over night. Remember you have about 10 hours left to send me those pictures!! So send! =D
Remember the e-mail is [email protected]
And you can send up to two pictures! So those that only sent me one, send another! Yay.


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

Morning everyone! 
So last night we ended our entries and today I shall update the list with all the last min entries and then we will begin voting. o.o
Just give me a little bit I'm still settling down from black friday shopping but it will being shortly.


----------



## hedgehogsrule99

here are a few pics of Dusty.


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

Sorry entries closed last night. x:


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

Polls for voting are now closed these are the finalists that I will submitted to the judges.  Yay

Jan
1. Submitted by Sar-uh (23 votes 50%)
3. Submitted by CourtneyFaye (19 votes 41.3%)

Feb
1. Puddin submitted by pooki3 (43 votes 52.44%)
2. Hejji submitted by I<3Hejji (18 votes 21.95%)

June
1. Berko submitted by pooki3 (43 votes 42.16%)
2. Carlos submitted by SaltAndExtraPepper (28 votes 27.45%)

July
3. Sookie submitted by Ipercz (30 votes 88.24%)
2. Snuffles submitted by Katie Shaw (3 votes 8.82%)

Aug
3. Oliver submitted by Claire12491 (55 votes 60.44%)
4. Regina submitted by Reginasmommy (21 votes 23.08%)

Sept
3. Ozzy submitted by Sunnyside (17 votes 58.62%)
1. Dexter submitted by DexterTheHog (11 votes 37.93%)

Nov
3. Milly submitted by farmgirl (31 votes 44.29%)
4. Oilver submitted by Claire12491 (29 votes 41.43%)

Dec
3. Carlos submitted by SaltAndExtraPepper (32 votes 64%)
1. Submitted by Sarahg (17 votes 34%)


----------



## nikki

Will a portion of the proceeds still be going to the HWS? and if so, how much?


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

I'll post the exact numbers as soon as I find out exactly each calendar costs. :3 I don't wanna say one number then have the calendar costing something else then the donation be something else. :3
I just wanna make sure they wont charge me like 25 cents a page to do glazing or something haha xD


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

The winners are -drum roll-
January: 3. Submitted by CourtneyFaye 
Feb: 1. Puddin submitted by pooki3
March: Dexter submitted by DexterTheHog
April: Submitted by Sarahg 
May: Chia submitted by for the <3 of quills
June: 2. Carlos submitted by SaltAndExtraPepper
July: 3. Sookie submitted by lpercz
Aug: 4. Regina submitted by Reginasmommy
Sept: 1. Dexter submitted by DexterTheHog 
Oct: Opal submitted by ShutUpAndSmile
Nov: 3. Milly submitted by farmgirl 
Dec: 1. Submitted by Sarahg
Wow my judges had a hard time with this. The cover was even harder for them to choose but -another drum roll-
Sookie submitted by Ipercz (July) won.  
Yay!
If you want to know the exact results (like who one by how much) submitted PM me with your e-mail and I'll send you the excel sheet(Judges names are not listed for privacy). I couldn't figure out how to attach it. And it was a lot to write. o.o
The calendar came out great. =D
You can purchase the calender here:http://www.lulu.com/product/calendar/2012-hedgehog-calendar/18714080
50% of the proceeds go to the hedgehog welfare society!


----------



## lpercz

OH MY GOODNESS! I JUST SCREAMED IN EXCITEMENT!

Thank you so, so, SO much to you and the judges! All of the pictures are adorable and wonderful! This calender is perfect. Thank you for making it ShutUpAndSmile (this sentence is really awkward to write :lol: )

Congrats everyone


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

Lol congrats :3
No problem, it was a little hard but I had fun doing it. I hope to do one next year :3

Oh forgot to mention it has both Canadian and American holidays :3


----------



## Sar-uh

Aw poo, I was really hoping Petunia would win for January. Oh well, congrats to winners


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

There is always next years calendar :3 I had fun doing it so I hope to make it an annual thing :3


----------

